# Great for a hobbist



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

An 80 tooth blade even for ripping? Most LJs would prefer a 30-40 tooth for that task, I think. Glad the saw is working out for you.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

Congrats on the saw. I've been using the same saw now going on two years and it has held up and cuts fine. I hate changing blades so I do what runswithscissors mentioned and use a combo blade for most.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I've used the other blades when I had a DeWalt Saw. I've found I get less tear out with the 80 tooth blade, especially in hickory. I do remove the blade guard when I have the blade down. About have of my cuts I use one of my sleds.


----------



## Trent562 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hey I bought this saw recently. I had two eclips fall out like you said. Just wondering if you could possibly take a picture of how they're supposed to go back in with the washer on that shaft. The manual shows two washers. I only see one on the shaft. I also only see one slot where I think an eclip goes but I'm not sure where the other one goes


----------



## Trent562 (Sep 14, 2018)

I found where they go on. The problem is I can't get to the back slot where the one on the back clips in because the shaft won't go back any further. No matter how much I turn it the shaft is spinning in place and so I can't get to the slot because it's in the black thing that holds the rod to the trunion. Do you know how to get the trunion to move forward or the rod to go in further? I've tried everything I can think of but I'm not a mechanic


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I'll look at the worm gear and let you know how I did it


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Check to see if the pin is in the shaft at the crank handle. If the C-clip & washer is not in place, the shaft will turn and not raise or lower the saw height, because the clip and washer pushes on each side of the block that the worm shaft fits through, to raise and lower the saw. If you turn or wiggle the shaft by hand or with the handle, you'll notice a little amount of movement on the shaft were the C-clips attach. use one hand to set the C-clip in place while wiggling the shaft with the crank. There's enough to start the C-clip, then use a large pliers to set the C-clip into its' slot. Checking this out aloud me a chance to clean the sawdust out of all the saw components and worm gear.


----------



## Andy59 (Mar 25, 2015)

Just burnt a 20 year old craftsman and I'm looking at this saw as a replacement. Still happy with it?. Looking for what I believe the hybrid idea would supply.


----------



## jones424 (Jan 16, 2019)

Im checking in with Andy as well are you still happy with the saw looking to purchase one today!


----------



## Andy59 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ended up going with the G1023. I couldn't be happier. Slices through everything I put on it. Bought the incra crosscut sled to go with it. Still have the fence that came with it at this point. It's a huge step up from what I had. Got some dadoes to cut tomorrow and for once I'm not dreading it. Lol.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm happy and pleased with the performance of the G0771Z. The G1023RL is a nicer table saw, but 3 hp is 240v. If you go with the G1023LWX, It's 5 hp and 240v. Both excellent choices. I was going to have installed a additional 240v line that would have run both this table saw and my G1531 Edge Sander.The G1531, I decided to wire that as 110v. So I purchased the G0771Z for the 120v option. If I decide later I can still change both of them to 240v. For most woodworkers, the G0771Z is also a good choice.


----------



## jones424 (Jan 16, 2019)

> I m happy and pleased with the performance of the G0771Z. The G1023RL is a nicer table saw, but 3 hp is 240v. If you go with the G1023LWX, It s 5 hp and 240v. Both excellent choices. I was going to have installed a additional 240v line that would have run both this table saw and my G1531 Edge Sander.The G1531, I decided to wire that as 110v. So I purchased the G0771Z for the 120v option. If I decide later I can still change both of them to 240v. For most woodworkers, the G0771Z is also a good choice.
> 
> - WoodenDreams


This is great news! I ordered one yesterday. im pretty excited over this!


----------

